# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  تفاوت WORKGROUP  , Domain

## ssmehizadeh

سلام

من میشه گفت شبکه رو در WORKGROUP کامل کار کردم اما Domain رو نمی فهمم چیه و چه مزیتی نسبت به WORKGROUP داره اگه بگید ممنون میشم .

دوم میدونم که برای ساخت Domain  باید اول active directory  ساخت چرا و این Active directory چیه ؟

سوم اینکه چطوری میتونم Active directory بسازم و آیا باید ویندوزم حتما یک ویندوز سرور باشه یا با همون ویندوز معمولی Xp هم میشه این کارو کرد ....

 :flower:

----------


## SADEGHALIPOUR76

سلام
در workgroupهر سیستم خودش ارباب خودش می باشد و منابع آن سیستم فقط روی همان سیستم معتبر می باشد و برای اینکه بتوان از جای دیگر به سیستم دسترسی داشت باید نام کاربری روی آن سیستم نیز تعریف شده باشد در کل مدیریت هر سیستم به همان سیستم وابسته است.
یه مثال می زنم اگر 20 تا سیستم داشته باشیم و 25 کاربر که جای آنها ممکن است تغییر کند باید هر کاربر برای وارد شدن به هر سیستم یک usernameروی همان سیستم تعریف کرده باشد تا بتواند وارد سیستم شود
ولی در domain تمامی username های کاربران روی یک سیستم تعریف می گردد و آن سیستم مسئول کنترل کاربران و منابع شبکه می باشد.
مزیت هم همین که بتونی کل سیستمها رو به شکل متمرکز کنترل کنه و بتونی برای رفتار و کار کاربرانت تصمیم بگیری بهترین مزیت می باشد.
(تعریف فوق به شکل ساده می باشد چوپونی)
active directory فقط بر روی ویندوزهای سرور 2000 (nt5)و2003(nt5.2)نصب می شود و هیچ وقت بر روی xp 
نصب نمی شه چون اصولا xp یک کلاینت است.
در مورد active دارم یه جزوه می نویسم که pdf اونو اگه خدا خواست تو همین تاپیک می ذارم

----------


## ssmehizadeh

ممنون میشم .... اگه زودتر این کارو بکنید  :flower:

----------


## sarami

تو شبکه های Domain Base اطلاعات login کاربرا بر روی Active Directoryسرور ذخیره میشه در حالی که در شبکه های Work Group این اطلاعات  بر روی local machin ذخیره میشه این امنیت شبکه رو پایین میاره
شبکه های Work Group  بیشتر برای مکانهایی که تعداد Node ها حداکثر 10 Node هستش RECOMMEND میشه ولی شبکه های DOMAIN BASE محدودیتی ندارن تو شبکه های doMAIN BASE مدیریت سخت تر ولی امکانات و امنیت بالا تره ولی تو شبکه های work group مدیریت ساده تر ولی امکانات تقریبا 0.
خلاصه اینکه شبکه های work group در مقابل شبکه های domain baseحرفی برای گفتن ندارن و تو کشورای دیگه شبکه های work group رو استفاده میکنن چون برای domain base کردن شبکه هاشون مجبورا پول licenss بدن که این مشکل به برکت جمهوری اسلامی تو اینجا حل شده.
www.sarami.blogfa.com

----------


## esisamy

> سلام
> در workgroupهر سیستم خودش ارباب خودش می باشد و منابع آن سیستم فقط روی همان سیستم معتبر می باشد و برای اینکه بتوان از جای دیگر به سیستم دسترسی داشت باید نام کاربری روی آن سیستم نیز تعریف شده باشد در کل مدیریت هر سیستم به همان سیستم وابسته است.
> یه مثال می زنم اگر 20 تا سیستم داشته باشیم و 25 کاربر که جای آنها ممکن است تغییر کند باید هر کاربر برای وارد شدن به هر سیستم یک usernameروی همان سیستم تعریف کرده باشد تا بتواند وارد سیستم شود
> ولی در domain تمامی username های کاربران روی یک سیستم تعریف می گردد و آن سیستم مسئول کنترل کاربران و منابع شبکه می باشد.
> مزیت هم همین که بتونی کل سیستمها رو به شکل متمرکز کنترل کنه و بتونی برای رفتار و کار کاربرانت تصمیم بگیری بهترین مزیت می باشد.
> (تعریف فوق به شکل ساده می باشد چوپونی)
> active directory فقط بر روی ویندوزهای سرور 2000 (nt5)و2003(nt5.2)نصب می شود و هیچ وقت بر روی xp 
> نصب نمی شه چون اصولا xp یک کلاینت است.
> در مورد active دارم یه جزوه می نویسم که pdf اونو اگه خدا خواست تو همین تاپیک می ذارم


 سلام.خلاصه و مفید بود.مرسی

----------


## shadow021

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان 
استاد من گفته درباره ی فرق domain & workgroup کامل تحقیق کنیم 
لطفاً کمی من را در این امر یاری کنید

----------


## acilios

> تو شبکه های doMAIN BASE مدیریت سخت تره


این کاملاً نادرسته، شبکه های دومین ساخته شدن تا مدیریت را برای مدیر شبکه امکان پذیر کنند نه اینکه سخت ترش کنند.

----------


## najmehdj

خلاصه تمام مطالب اینه که امنیت domain خیلی بیشتر از work group و هر کس نمیتونه به گروهتون وصل بشه و از اطلاعات استفاده کنه

----------

